# Folientip für Schwimmteich?



## citty2904 (30. Dez. 2013)

Hallo,
suche für einen Schwimmteich mit gemauertem/betoniertem Schwimmbereich eine qualitativ gute Folie. Unsere Wunschfarbe wäre ein helles Grün faltenfrei im schwimmbereich eingeschweißt, für den bepflanzten Flachwasserbereich genügt uns eine schwarze.
Hat jemand gute Erfahrungen mit einer Folie bzw. einem Hersteller gemacht?
Brauchen wir eine Gewebeverstärkte Folie in der Schwimmzone oder ist ein anschweißen an Folienbleche an den Kanten ausreichend um ein absacken der Folie bei warmen Temperaturen zu vermeiden?
Wäre schön wenn ein paar Tips zusammenkommen würden.

Jetzt noch einen guten Rutsch ins neue Teichjahr und schöne Silvesterfeiern morgen!

Gruß Christian


----------



## Zacky (31. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Folientip für Schwimmteich?*

In meinem Vorstellungsthread unten im Anhang unter "Schwimmteich" könntet ihr euch mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Schwimmteichbau anschauen. Ich habe hell-grüne und graue Folie verlegen lassen. Material und Verarbeitung aus einer Hand. Die Folie muss nicht unbedingt gewebefaserverstärkt sein, wenn Du ein Vlies drunter und eine entsprechende Folienstärke hast. Wir haben 500er und 1000er Vlies und die Folie hat 1,5mm.

Die Emailadresse könnt ihr dann gerne auch noch per PN bekommen. Mit der Firma haben schon ein paar Leute hier aus dem Forum gebaut, wir so gar schon 2 x und bislang habe ich nichts Negatives gehört.


----------



## citty2904 (31. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Folientip für Schwimmteich?*

Hallo Zacky,
danke für die schnelle Antwort! Genau so ein Grün habe ich gemeint, weißt du von welchem Hersteller die Folie ist!?
Ich arbeite in einer Zimmerei und wir haben auch eine Dachdeckerei und Spenglerei dabei, ich habe also zu einem Folienschweisser und Folienblechen etc. Zugang !
Deshalb würde ich gerne die Folie selber einschweißen bzw. einschweißen lassen.
Von der Firma Sika, Nordfol und Siwoplan habe ich passendes Grün gefunden.
Sika ist mir vom Job her bekannt und ganz gutes Material, Nordfol bzw. Siwoplan keine Ahnung.
Einen sehr schönen Schwimmteich hast du da, eine Holzumrandung als Mauerkrone wird es bei mir auch geben. Was hast du benutzt, Lärche? Ich persönlich werde Kiefer verwenden die ich mit Betonrabatten verschrauben werde um sie unter Wasser zu halten!
Einen schönen Jahresabschluss noch und ab Frühjahr nächstes Jahr kann ich mich dann hoffentlich am Luftheber basteln beteiligen !
Gruß Christian


----------



## Zacky (31. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Folientip für Schwimmteich?*

Hallo Christian.



Die Folie ist von "mielkesteiche.de" und die produzieren auch ihre Folien irgendwie selbst bzw. lassen sie extra nach ihren Vorgaben herstellen. Die Folie ist ähnlich einer Gewebefolie, jedoch nur geprägt. ...oder so...



> Was hast du benutzt, Lärche? Ich persönlich werde Kiefer verwenden die ich mit Betonrabatten verschrauben werde um sie unter Wasser zu halten!



Ja, ich habe Lärche genommen und auch die 5cm Betonrasenkantensteine genutzt, um sie unter Wasser zu halten. Ich habe auch knapp 3 m Holz eine 1m lange Betonkante zu liegen und es ist dennoch immer wieder mal ab und zu aufgeschwommen. Da ist also schon recihlich Auftrieb bei. Ich habe teils noch die großen Feldsteine draufgelegt, damit es nicht weiter aufschwimmt. An der Ecke z.Bsp. habe ich das machen müssen.

Das ganze Konstrukt dann mit den angeschraubten Betonkanten in den Teich zu bringen, empfand ich am unangenehmsten.  

Guten Rutsch und lass uns dann bitte mit Bildern an deinem Teichbau teilhaben. :beten


----------

